# إف - 22 رابتور



## AGOOR95 (3 أغسطس 2010)

إف - 22 رابتور
F-22 Raptor





طائرة إف - 22 رابتور
النوع: مقاتلة لتفوق الجوي مخفي عن الرادار 
بلد الأصل:



الولايات المتحدة
الصانع: لوكهيد مارتن، بوينغ
أول طيران: 29 سبتمبر 1990: YF-22.
دخول الخدمة: 7 سبتمبر 1997: F-22.
المستخدم الأساسي: القوات الجوية الأمريكية
سعر الوحدة: $142.6 مليون (2009)​ 


بدأ برنامج إف/إيه - 22 رابتور في بداية الثمانينات لتطوير مقاتلة تكتيكية متطورة، تعد هذه المقاتلة أولى مقاتلات
الجيل الخامس وهي مصممة لمواجهة القوات الجوية الروسية خلال الحرب الباردة بين أمريكا والاتحاد السوفيتي،
ومع سقوط حائط برلين اتسع دور المقاتلة التكتيكية المتطورة ليشمل قدرات متعددة المهام مثل مهام الضرب الدقيق للأهدف الأرضية.​ 
 محتويات 
 1 التوصيف الفني 
 2 أهداف إف/إيه 22 الاستراتيجية 
 3 الأسلحة الرئيسية - التسليح 
 4 المميزات 
 5 العيوب 
 6 توقف الصناعة 
 7 المواصفات 
 8 المستخدمون ​ 

التوصيف الفني​

اف/ايه 22 (رابتور) هي الطائرة المقاتلة الأولى التي تقود السيطرة الجوية من خلال التخفي الجوي وهي قادرة على أداء الهمام المتعددة
 من خلال التخفي على المدى الطويل ولا تبارى في معارك الطائرات المقاتلة القريبة، كما أنها عالية الدقة في الهجوم على الأهداف الأرضية
 التصنيع اف/ايه 22 يتم تصنيعها للقوات الجوية للولايات المتحدة الأمريكية بواسطة شركة لوكهيد مارتين ايرودايناميكس،
 بالتعاون مع شركة بوينغ كمقاول رئيسي من الباطن والمحركات من شركة برات آند ويتني.​ 

أهداف إف/إيه 22 الاستراتيجية​ 
تحقق السيطرة على المجالات الجوية لأي ساحة معركة من خلال المزج الماهر بين تقنيات التخفي والمحركات التي تدعم الطيران الطويل
 المدى وأجهزة الاستشعار وإلكترونيات الطيران والمناورة وخفة وسرع الحركة والمدى الطويل،
 والأسلحة المحمولة بالداخل. هناك محركان برات آند ويتني اف119-بي دبليو-100 يمكنانها من التحليق إلى ارتفاعات عالية
 لا تنافس وتحقق السرعات الهجومية بالضغط والدفع القوي المتواصل متفوقة على مقاتلات اليوم.​ 

الأسلحة الرئيسية - التسليح​ 
منصة الأسلحة الرئيسية تحمل إما : 6 صواريخ متوسطة المدى بالتوجيه الرإداري إيه آي إم -120 أو صاروخين إيه آي إم -120 
وصاروخين 1000-إل بي جي بي يو-32 صواريخ الهجوم المشترك المباشر للهجوم الأرضي.
 كما تحمل صاروخين متتبعين للحرارة قصيري المدى إيه أي إم ج-9، واحد على كل جانب من منصة الأسلحة،
 وكنتيجة لذلك يمكن للرابتور أن تطير على ارتفاعات عالية جداً وبعيدة جداً وسريعة جداً مع نسبة مخاطرة قليلة أن يتم كشفها أو اعتراضها
 ثم تضرب بحصانة تامة ضد الأهداف المحمولة جواً والأهداف الأرضية على حد سواء. وتعتبر هذه الطائرة خاصة بالجيش الامريكى فقط.​ 
المميزات​

 4 أعمدة للنجاح - الرحلات الطويلة المدى - سرعة وخفة الحركة - التخفي - وإلكترونيات الطيران المتقدمة 
 فوق صوتية لفترات زمنية طويلة بدون الحاجة إلى تشغيل أجهزة الاحتراق الثانوية afterburners أو ما يسمى بخاصية الsupercruise ​
 سهولة الصيانة - تتطلب اجراء الصيانة الدورية لمحرك برات أند ويتني اف 119 - بي دبليو -100 فقط 6 أدوات متوفرة بشكل تجاري ​
 المعالج الشائع المدمج - سي آي بي - قلب جناح الإلكترونيات المدمجة، هذه الحواسب الآلية الفائقة يمكنها معالجة 10.3 بليون بايت في الثانية.​
العيوب​ 

العيوب التي تكتنف هذه الطائرة هي عيوب تتعلق بالتكلفة والوقت أكثر منها عيوبا مصنعية أو فنية,
فارتفاع التكلفة المصنعية والحيز الزمني لصيانة الطائرة هما أبرز عيوبها, فقد كشف تقرير من البنتاجون بجعبته نتائج اختبارات
قامت بها الوزارة بأن الطائرة [1]:

 تكلف 44 ألف دولار لكل ساعة طيران ​
 تستغرق 30 ساعة صيانة لكل ساعة طيران​
 انخفاض جدوى إنتاجها الاقتصادية بدعوى وجود منافسة من مقاتلات أرخص وأحصن.
 تآكل بدن الطائرة بسبب امتصاصية مواده العالية للموجات الكاشوفية الساقطة عليه​
 تتعرض للعطب إذا حلقت 1.7 ساعة دون صيانة. ​
 تعد فائضة عن الحاجة في عصر الحروب الصغيرة والتهديدات الارهابية عطفا على إمكاناتها التي تفوق المطلوب. ​
توقف الصناعة​ 
في يوليو ٢٠٠٩،صوت مجلس الشيوخ الأمريكي لوقف صناعة طائرة ف ٢٢ والإكتفاء ب ١٨٧ طائرة.
نظرا لانها صنعت في حقبة لم تكن فيها إمريكا بمنأى عن الحرب الباردة.و لتكلفتها الباهظة للغاية،
حيث يفوق ثمنها ثمن مثيلتها الروسية ضعفين ونصف [2]. كما أن إمكاناتها تفوق الحاجة ومتطلبات صيانتها جمّة، وعلى هذا لم تخدم في حربي العراق وأفغانستان.
وقد أثر قرار تعليق الإنتاج على ١٢٠ ألف عامل في أربعين ولاية آمريكية [3].​ 

لمواصفات​ الطاقم: 1 
 الطول: 18.90 م
 طول الجناح: 13.56 م 
 الارتفاع: 5 م 
 مساحة الجناح : 78.08 م² 
 اقصي ارتفاع: 19.8 كم 
 الوزن خاليه: 19700 كجم 
 الوزن الإجمالي: 29300 كجم 
 الوزن عند الاقلاع: 38000 كجم 
 اقصي سرعة : 2.25 ماخ (2410 كم/س) 
 المدي : 3000 كم مع خزاني وقود اضافيين 
 نصف قطر الاشتباك : 759 كم 
 التكلفة : ١٥٠ مليون دولار (2009)​ 

المستخدمون​ 
يقتصر استخدام المقاتلة بالوقت الحالي (2008) على الولايات المتحدة الأمريكية. وترفض الولايات المتحدة بيعها
لأي دولة أخرى مبررين ذلك بالحفاظ على سرية تكنولوجيتها. وقد سبق وطلبت كلا من أستراليا واليابان وإسرائيل شراء الطائرة إلا أن طلبهم قوبل
بالرفض من الإدارة الأمريكية.[1] [2] [3]. وتمتلك الولايات المتحدة حاليا ١٥١ مقاتلة إف - 22 رابتور.​ 



وأرجو أن يكون نال أعجابكم
والرد على الموضوع​ 
والسلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته​ 

الأمضاء




................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................​


----------



## nimmmo3 (3 أغسطس 2010)

الف شكر و اتمنى المزيد


----------



## wdelrasheed (6 أغسطس 2010)

جزاك الله خيرا يا أخي، بهذه المواصفات تعتبر طائرة المستقبل، صيانة 30ساعة بعد كل ساعة طيران تكلفة مبالغ فيها


----------



## wdelrasheed (6 أغسطس 2010)

*الـــــــــــــــــــــــــــــف شــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــكر على المعلـــــــــومـــــــــــــــــة القيمـــــــــــــــــــــــــــــة*


----------



## wdelrasheed (6 أغسطس 2010)

_*بــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــارك الله فــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــيك*_


----------



## wdelrasheed (6 أغسطس 2010)

_*شـــــــــــــــكرا جـــــــــــــــزيلا يـــــــا بركـــــــــــــــــــــة*_


----------



## wdelrasheed (6 أغسطس 2010)

مشكوووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووور
جددددددددددددددددددددددددددددددددددددددددددددددددددددددددددددددددددددددددددددددددددددا


----------



## wdelrasheed (6 أغسطس 2010)

ادييييييييييييك ال
عافيييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييية


----------



## AGOOR95 (25 أغسطس 2010)

*فى المستقبل*

الطائرة فى المستقبل ستتكلف اكثر من 50 مليون دولار لكل ساعة طيران


----------



## محمد الكتلوني (28 أغسطس 2010)

الف شكر


----------



## nabil87 (29 سبتمبر 2010)

لخخي


----------

